# how do you install a butler hinge



## woodit (Mar 3, 2011)

can any one tell me how to install a butler hinge


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day 

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

These are the inset brass hinges? I'd try making a jig out of 1/4" MDF and use a pattern bit.

I'm assuming you'll have two hinges? Take a piece of MDF as long as the distance between the two hinge positions plus at least another 6" and say, 8" wide. Mark the positions of the two hinges on it and, laying a hinge on it, draw around it in each position. Cut out the positions with a fretsaw or similar well on the inside of your marked positions, then sand and file to the line. That will then clamp over the workpiece so that you can rout out the recess. By doing the two on the one jig, you shouldn't have any alignment problems when you do the matching workpiece.
You'll want a bit like this 1 pc 1/4" SH 1/4"Blade Dado Planer Pattern Router Bit - eBay (item 130492444464 end time Mar-07-11 18:31:34 PST)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

They sale a jig just for that job or you make your own easy.
see my uploads and you will see the one I made..

JIG IT® Mortising System - Rockler Woodworking Tools
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=297&filter=butler hinge

On the better butler hinges they will not have a knuckle that protrudes.

http://www.google.com/search?q=Butler+hinges&tbs=shop:1&aq=f

========


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Butler hinges are round ended and the knuckle protrudes below the under surface of the hinge into the material. For a one off piece I'd mark out the outline of the hinge on the work piece with a pencil then rough out almost to the line using a routr with a straight bit finishing to the line with an in-cannel gouge and a butt chisel. Keep offering the hinge to the recess with the finished face down to the wood until it drops into position. The recess is hen marked out and can be cut with the router, a straight bit and the side fence. It will be necessary to finish into the corners with a chisel as they need to be squared out. Finally if the flat spring protrudes on the underside a recess will need to be cut out for that.

Butler hinges and bar hinges are often sand cast in small quantities and hand finished which means that they can vary noticeably from hinge to hinge. That means a jig which works for one leaf of one hinge won't necessarily work on the other leaf of the same hinge let alone another hinge. It is therefore necessary to number each hinge you use (marker pen on the underside) as well as letter each leaf (giving leafs 1A, 1B, 2A, 2B and so forth) and ensure that each recess is also numbered and lettered so that at assembly time they go together correctly. This isn't easy, but with low volume hardware like these hinges there often isn't a straightforward effortless approach

Phil


----------

